# Emersed hybrid



## Ravenswing (30 Jan 2014)

Hi all!

This is my latest attempt with paludariums and emersed culture. Veggies moved three weks ago from 250l to this 600l wich was converted to be a paludarium. There is a mix of few emersed aquarium plants growing on and between bogwoods but also room plants. This is still under construction as I see how things will go...and grow. There are Geos, tetras, plecs and cories living in the water part.





 

 





 




Filter: hydrobox with flow+HMF under Prayer plants ^


And couple of full tank shots









Im trying to find a tank without frames but so far, no luck.

Thanks and cheers,

Maria


----------



## Edvet (30 Jan 2014)

You could make you own, or order it. That way you can make it as wide as you want (or are allowed , if married), even especially shaped with a "wide shoulder" for the riparium plants. Glueing it youself isn't that hard, lots of info on the net about it.
If you dont want brackets just use thicker glass.


----------



## Ravenswing (30 Jan 2014)

Edvet said:


> You could make you own, or order it.


 
Yep, you said it! At first hand my target is find a "second hand" tank but plan B is order a new one. There are many nearly-suitable set ups for sale even right now, but unfortunately all of them are customized for salties and all that technique with overflows, sumps etc is needed to be teared down before moving sweeties in.... When it comes to ordering, there are just two-three reliable tank makers in my home country and they are really, really busy now. I guess it would take at least six months  to get a new tank from them.

Cheers,


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 Jan 2014)

Looks awesome maria, i really love these types of setups. Watching with interest


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Apr 2014)

Hows this going Maria? Any updates?


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Apr 2014)

I love this Idea....didn't see this topic before, I'm sure to follow from now on.


----------



## allan angus (13 Apr 2014)

great tank


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 May 2014)

Any progress with this???

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenswing (22 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Any progress with this???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Im so sorry I have to say "no". The tank started to leak without any warning (well, isnt that the way this usually happens....?) at the beginning of this month and we had to empty it immediately. Oh my, it was a total chaos but fortunately we (incidentally!) noticed the leak before it caused any disaster to the house, just a small pool on a floor. Im disapointed, I had some ideas how to work forward with it. Last pics, you are welcome:









I have a dream....to get custom made long but shallow "river-style" tank and create something similar but with a more aesthetic (rimless) tank and stand. Now I have smaller one with muuuuuuch more less plants (yep, lazy with tanks when busy in the garden) , Ill add pics later of it.

Cheers and take care of your tanks, they are precious

Maria


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 May 2014)

That's a real shame, it was looking fantastic and have to say I share your dream. I need more room first though 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 May 2014)

That's a great shame...you know I'm a fan, so post those pics and keep us up to date with your river dream...

Edit...Haha posted simultaneously with ali, great minds...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 May 2014)

Really sorry to hear that, such a shame. It was looking great too.


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2014)

Really sorry to hear that too. It's a horrible experience having a large tank full of hard work and hopes going down like that.


----------



## Hamza (22 May 2014)

Lovely setup! Could you please spare some time listing the emergent plant names.


----------



## Ravenswing (23 May 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words! Looking those pics makes me cry! As soom as I get full time job (now home with four kids for some time), Ill order the new tank. This was second hand, Im pretty sure I will never buy such again thou I know the accident was just bad luck (or was it? Silicones looked a bit bad when I bought the tank...)



Hamza said:


> Could you please spare some time listing the emergent plant names.



Sure! All species are quite common and more or less easily found, hope I can remember all of them! Here we go: Growing in the hydrofilter, _Calathea_ sp and _Spathiphyllym_ sp (small species). other plants growing from the water and on woods: _Phaleonopsis_ sp (small specie), couple of small species orchids like_ Leptotes, Acorus_, _Anubias _(emersed),_ Nepenthes_ sp (small species), _Ficus pumila, Anthurium sp _(small species), _Fissidens fontanus (_half emersed) and _Hydrocotyle leucocephala_ and _L verticillata_ (both emersed). All of these grew like mad and really enjoyed this kind of way of growing! This set up was sooooo easy to maintain and still so lushious green without worrying fertz. Or algaes but Iv never had headache of them regardless style of the tank.

If somebody is interested in to hear, fish species were _Geophagus_ sp Tapajos Orange Head (two young mated pairs), 3x L-134, 3xL-174, L-046, L-204, _Copella arnoldii _and _Corydoras _sp (mainly _C concolor_).

Cheers, Maria


----------



## Edvet (23 May 2014)

O wow Copella's would be very happy in that tank. Did they ever spawn?


----------



## Ravenswing (24 May 2014)

Edvet said:


> O wow Copella's would be very happy in that tank. Did they ever spawn?



Hi Edvet! I suppose they didnt, or alternatively I just didnt cought it but never saw such behaviour thou males cheated females sometimes. They are pretty young ones. I still have them but in a sons full filled (=more traditional) 300l-tank. Very beautiful and nice fish in every way indeed and a real "must" for paludarium style tank!


----------



## Ravenswing (28 May 2014)

Hi!

Guess this is not pure emersed culture but something like that. This is the tank replacing broken 600l



 

 



 

 

The stand is under construction (its too big now) and there will be some more emersed growing _Anubias_. Echinodorus is either _E grandiflorus_ or _E grandifolius_ wich I bougt to grow emersed but no, not so far...grrrrrr. I know lightning period shoud be minimum 12 hours in order to get them grow emersed, but thats not possible with this tank. Nice sword with beautiful emerald-like green leaves anyway, just like the pic seconds (magic glow!). There is also emersed growing a tiny plantlet of _Cardamine lyrata_ next to _Anubias_, but oh man, it grows soooo slowly at the beginning. earlier I had _Hydrocotyle tripartita _but it was a horrible weed! The water is really tea like because of tons of oak leaves and alder "cones". The tank is pretty shadow-like but not as dark as in the last pic. I personally like it, its a bit mysterious! Lightning is LED 2x27w (Cree) 6500K+ 3x Ikea spot LEDs.

Cheers, Maria


----------

